# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Μπάρες πρωτείνης.

## slaine

βρήκα μία απλη συνταγη για να φτιαχνετε ευκολα και γρηγορα μπαρες στο σπιτι..
τα υλικα ειναι για μια μπαρα!
1.5 scoop πρωτεινης (30 γρ πρωτινης)περιπου..
3 κουταλιες σουπας βρωμη (15-20 γρ)υδατανθρακες
3-4 αμυγδαλα
1/2 κουταλια φυστικοβουτιρο

1)βαζετε την βρωμη με τα αμυγδαλα στο mixer και τα αλεθετε
2)ριχνετε το μιγμα σε ενα δοχειο μαζι με την πρωτεινη και το φυστικοβουτιρο και προσθετετε ελαχιστο νερο τοσο οσο για να αναμοιχθουν τα  υλικα!!

τα ανακατευετε καλα μετα ριχνετε το μιγμα σε αλουμινοχαρτο το κλινετε σαν φακελο και το βαζετε στο ψυγειο.. μετα απο καμια ωριτσα η μπαρα σας ειναι ετοιμη!

καλη ορεξη! 

PS:δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει προσωπικά, απλά τη βρήκα και την πόσταρα.

PS2: για να μην ανοίγω καιρνούριο τόπικ μόνο γι'αυτό, μου πρότειναν να βάλω στα μπιφτέκια-κεφτεδάκια αντί για ψωμί βρώμη. λέω να το δοκιμάσω

----------


## SOLID

Το εχω δοκιμασει και ειναι δυναμη ισως να τα κατεβαζεις λιγο πιο δυσκολα αλλα ειναι οκ!!!

----------


## alexander

έκανα σήμερα 3-4 μπάρες πρωτείνης κ έχουν απιστευτη γεύση... έβαλα
1.5 scoop πρωτεινης (30 γρ πρωτινης)
3 κουταλιες σουπας βρωμη (15-20 γρ υδάτ)
3-4 αμυγδαλα 
1/2 κουταλια φυστικοβουτιρο 
κανέλα

και το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ καλο!   :05. Biceps:

----------


## slaine

ωραία! λέω να το δοκιμάσω κι εγώ αλλά τώρα έχω πρωτείνη σε γεύση φράουλα και δεν ξέρω αν θα λέει. ίσως να βάλω μέσα λίγη τριμμένη σοκολάτα υγείας...  :02. Confused2:

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Καντο με γραφουλα(βρωμη και φραουλα πλι καλος συνδιασμος!!) αλλα καλυτερα μην βαλεις κανελα  :02. Joker:

----------


## slaine

:03. Awesome:

----------


## alexander

εμένα η πρωτείνη είχε γέυση βανίλια..ε πιστέυω ότι γευση κ να ναι θα ειναι νόστιμα γιατι το φυστικοβούτιρο πάει με όλα   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giorgos_xania

ωραιος!!! θα τ  δοκιμασω

----------


## slaine

λοιπόν το δοκίμασα κι εγώ και απλά.... γαμάτο!!!
χρησιμοποίησα πρωτείνη με γεύση ξινόμηλο και πρόσθεσα εκτός από αυτά που λέει η συνταγή, κανέλα και καρύδια! τα'σπασε!!!  :02. Rocking:   :02. Bounce:  
έγλειψα μέχρι και το μίξερ...  :08. Food:   :02. Porc:

----------


## DENNISGR

slaine καλο ρε γιναντα!! θα το κανω και εγω αυτο ... γιατι ολο παρασερνομαι στην δουλεια και τρωω βλακειες...  :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:   :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## slaine

προσοχή θέλει ελάχιστο νερό για να πήξει και να στερεοποιηθεί. εκτός ψυγείου δεν ξέρω πόσο θα αντέξει. επίσης θέλεις να πιείς κάμποσο νερό γιατί η πρωτείνη μαμάει τα νεφρά χωρίς νερό. αυτό να το θυμάστε γενικά είτε παίρνετε έτοιμες μπάρες είτε φτιάχνετε δικές σας.

----------


## RUHL

> πρωτείνη μαμάει τα νεφρά χωρίς νερό.


Μυθος η πραγματικοτητα?

----------


## slaine

> πρωτείνη μαμάει τα νεφρά χωρίς νερό.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Μυθος η πραγματικοτητα?


αν υποθέσουμε ότι παίρνεις 6 μεζούρες τη μέρα με το ελάχιστο νερό που θες για τη μπάρα μάλλον ζορίζεις τον οργανισμό σου. διαφωνείς?

----------


## RUHL

ερωτηση εκανα και εγω εχω ακουσει πρεπει να πηνεις πολυ νερο οταν περνεις πολυ πρωτεινη νεφρα μπλα μπλα μπλα αλλα δεν ειδα πουθενα την αληθεια-αποδηξεις απο πησω μονο *ακουσα*

καταλαβες τι ενοω ε?

ενω παλι εχω διαβασει οτι η πολυ πρωτεινη επηβαρηνει τα νεφρα κακο ζημιες κτλ =μυθος και οχι απο 1αν συγγραφες αλλα απο μερικους

για την συσχετιση του νερου τιποτα δεν ειδα ακομα

----------


## slaine

ναι οκ

----------


## blackgym

slaine το εχω δοκιμασει και σε κοτομπιφτεκια και σε μπιφτεκια..ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο..εκτος απο βρωμη πεζει να βαλεις και μιση φριγανια χωρις ζαχαρη εχει και φιτικες ινες και στα 100 εχει 65 γραμμαρια υδαταθρανκα οσα διλαδι και στιν βρωμη..

----------


## alextg

εφτιαξα σημερα μπιφτεκια να φαω και εβαλα μεσα βρωμη αντι για ψωμι ... δεν ειπαρχει καμια διαφορα στη γευση .... εφαγα 6 στο συνολο και κατεβηκαν ολα σφαιρα  :01. Razz:

----------


## yannis88

μπιφτέκια με βρώμη>κανονικά.Στο χαλαρό κιόλας

----------


## geoeva01

> βρήκα μία απλη συνταγη για να φτιαχνετε ευκολα και γρηγορα μπαρες στο σπιτι..
> τα υλικα ειναι για μια μπαρα!
> 1.5 scoop πρωτεινης (30 γρ πρωτινης)περιπου..
> 3 κουταλιες σουπας βρωμη (15-20 γρ)υδατανθρακες
> 3-4 αμυγδαλα
> 1/2 κουταλια φυστικοβουτιρο
> 
> 1)βαζετε την βρωμη με τα αμυγδαλα στο mixer και τα αλεθετε
> 2)ριχνετε το μιγμα σε ενα δοχειο μαζι με την πρωτεινη και το φυστικοβουτιρο και προσθετετε ελαχιστο νερο τοσο οσο για να αναμοιχθουν τα  υλικα!!
> ...


παιδια σημερα εφιαξα την μπαρα της πρωτεινης που γραφετε αλλα με μια μικρη παραλαγη εβαλα λιγοτερη βρωμη κασιους 6-7 αντι για αμυγδαλα 10 γρ κουβερτουρα και μια κουταλια μελι αντι για φυστικοβουτυρο επισης αντι για νερο εβαλα γαλα 1,5 % με λιγη λακτοζη το αποτελεσμα ηταν υπερανω καθε προσδοκιας μου εντωμεταξυ την σοκολατα την εκανα με μπελ μαρι και αυτο την εκανε την μπαρα αρκετα σφικτη οταν επηξε η σοκολατα

----------


## vAnY

...και μετα απο μια ωρα γινεται σφιχτη η μπαρα πρωτεινης?? :01. Unsure:  οπως κι η μπαρα δημητριακων?? στο ψυγειο? οχι στη καταψυξη??  ενδιαφερων λεω να το δοκιμασω  :08. Turtle:

----------


## drago

ρε παιδια μηπως δοκιμασε κανεις την μπαρα πρωτεινης???

βασικα με ενδιαφερει, αν τη βγαλης απ' το ψυγειο για καποιες ωρες διατηρειται? η ξαναγινεται πολτος?

----------


## NASSER

Εξαρταται απο τι υλικα θα φτιαξεις τη μπαρα πρωτεινης. Φυσιολογικα χαλαει οπως καθε τροφημο που θελει ψυγείο.

----------


## monte22

> μπιφτέκια με βρώμη>κανονικά.Στο χαλαρό κιόλας


+1

----------


## gj

Πολυ ωραια συνταγη μου ελυσε τα χερια. Απλα αντιμετοπιζω ενα προβλημα. Αν την βαλω στο ψυγειο δεν λεει να πήξει με τπτ.Ανοιγω το αλουμινοχαρτο και ανοιγει και το μιγμα. Μονο στην καταψυξη πηζει αλλα γινεται γινεται σαν παγωτο μετα. Τη δαγκωνω και παγωνουν τα δοντια μου.  Τι φταιει ?

----------


## greygoose22

παιδια οταν λετε scoop πρωτεινης τι εννοειται απο που το προμηθευομαι?

----------


## Levrone

> παιδια οταν λετε scoop πρωτεινης τι εννοειται απο που το προμηθευομαι?


ειναι το φτιαρακι που εχει μεσα καθε κουτι σκονης για να βαζεις τη σκονη στο σεικερ.

----------


## perissos20

απιστευτη συνταγη φιλε μου..οτι πρεπει για ενδιαμεσο σνακ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## flowin_through

Μια παραλλαγη για (υγιεινη) μπαρα πρωτεΐνης:
(συστατικα για 1 μπαρα)

2 scoop πρωτεΐνης σοκολατα (περιπου 40γρ. πρωτεΐνη)
1 scoop βρωμη αλεσμενη στο multi (περιπου 30 γρ. υδατανθρακα) ή μουσλι
1 κουταλακι psyllium husks (1.5 gr ινες)
1 κουταλακι flaxseed powder (5γρ. Ω λιπαρα)
1 κουταλακι ταχινι
κανελα

Ανακατευουμε το μιγμα μεχρι να γινει ¨ενα¨ και βαζουμε λιγο νερο. Προσοχη! ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟ νερο. Αλλιως θα γινει σα λαστιχο και θα χρειαστει 1 μπουκαλι νερο για να κατεβαινει στο στομα. Το πιεζουμε σε ενα ταπερακι να γινει καπως ισια και βαζουμε στο ψυγειο ή στην καταψυξη.

Αποτελεσμα: Ε κ π λ η κ τ ι κ ο

----------


## beatshooter

Το βαζουμε στην συντηρηση η στην καταψυξη?

----------


## flowin_through

Oπου θες. Εγω τα βαζω στην καταψυξη i) για να συντηρουνται περισσοτερο (τροφιμο γαρ), ii) να κρυωσουν πιο γρηγορα, iii) να κρατανε για καποια ωρα αφου τα βγαλω και τα παρω μαζι μου, iv) ποτε δεν παγωνουν 100% γιατι δεν εχουν πολυ νερο μεσα.

----------


## beatshooter

Ποσο νερο βαζετε βρε παιδια?Εβαλα 2-3 κουταλιες τις σουπας...Δεν ξερω μ φανηκε λιγο το νερο....Χρειαζετε το μειγμα να γινει σαν λασπη?Η απλα να ειναι σαν παχυρευστο?

ΥΓ:Θα αφησω την μπαρα στη καταψυξη για 5-6 ωρες να δω τι θα βγει...

----------


## Haris Pilton

Έκανα μπάρα πρωτεΐνης , με :
*
25g Whey*
*25g Casein*  / _Βοηθάει στο να γίνει παχύρρευστο το μείγμα ,και γίνεται τέλειο υποκατάστατο γεύματος η ανάμιξη της με whey καθώς "χαλάει" τη δομή της casein ,και ο συνδυασμός τους είναι σα φαΐ._ 

*21g Ελαιόλαδο*
*100g Βρώμη* _Αλεσμένη,μέχρι να γίνει σκόνη._

_Νερό απειροελάχιστο,το μείγμα ανακατεύτηκε τοσο,έτσι ωστε να γίνει σα πλαστελίνη._

*
856 θερμίδες ,51γ Πρωτεΐνης 29γ λίπος.*
_
Η μπάρα φτιάχτηκε έτσι ώστε ,να αντικαταστήσει ακριβώς τα μακρο/μικροσυστατικα ,του προγραμματισμένου γεύματος μου ,με κοτόπουλο,μακαρόνι,λιπαρά οξέα.
(Βρίσκομαι σε υπερθερμιδικο πλάνο )_


Μπορείτε να κάνετε οποιαδήποτε παραλαγη εσείς ,θέλετε,καθώς βάζοντας casein δεν χρειάζεται ούτε φυστικοβούτυρο,ούτε μέλι ούτε τίποτα (για να γινει παχύρρευστο),παρα μόνο κάμποση βρώμη και ελάχιστο νερό.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

2 μερίδες είναι αυτό Χάρη; Συντήρηση ή κατάψυξη;

----------


## Haris Pilton

Με 100γ βρώμη ,και 21γ ελαιόλαδο,στην ουσία είναι 2 μερίδες.Ασχέτως αν εγώ το έφαγα για ένα γεύμα.

Παρατήρησα ότι στην συντήρηση για μια ωρα+ κρατάει αρκετά πριν αρχίσει να μαλακώνει.

Στην κατάψυξη πάλι,γίνεται σαν παγωτό μπισκότο ,καλή φάση  :01. Razz: 
Αν θες να το φας μετά από κάνα 2+ωρο βάλ`το στην κατάψυξη ,αλλιώς συντήρηση.


Η βάση είναι whey+casein μετά βάζεις όση βρώμη θες.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Θα δοκιμάσω. Τις θέλω να τις παίρνω μαζί μου στη δουλειά γιατί το ρόφημα δε με βολεύει. Ελπίζω να μη τζατζαλιάζουν γρήγορα

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Θα δοκιμάσω. Τις θέλω να τις παίρνω μαζί μου στη δουλειά γιατί το ρόφημα δε με βολεύει. Ελπίζω να μη τζατζαλιάζουν γρήγορα


 :03. Thumb up:

----------

